# How should I decorate my tank?



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I like my ruins theme in Athena's tank but I think shes bored. Anything I can put in there? I might get a new plant...I heard bettas like ping pong balls?? What do you guys think/what would you add?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

you could put some like plants in there


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

more gravel and some live plants


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't add more gravel that just reduces the amount of water she has. I would add some sort of cave for her to hide in.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

if i put live plants in there do they require special gravel or something? And will natural light be enough?
A cave...good idea


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

New2Betas said:


> I wouldn't add more gravel that just reduces the amount of water she has. I would add some sort of cave for her to hide in.


well, there isn't much gravel in there, so if there were live plants, I think she would need more for the roots to grow well.



SummerOj said:


> if i put live plants in there do they require special gravel or something? And will natural light be enough?
> A cave...good idea


some plants, with thin roots will need smaller gravel, but most plants do not require anything "special"


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

alright good to know. Any plants you'd reccomend?


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno, what do you like? lol


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no idea about plants lol. I heard about java moss but i have to clue where to get it


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I personally don't like to add too much rocks because it takes away from the swimming room, but if you're going to put live plants in there, you probably should do a little more. I've heard that java moss is a good beginner, but I don't know anything about live plants. Females especially love hide outs and being in plants so I would get a couple caves and more plants.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

SummerOj said:


> I have no idea about plants lol. I heard about java moss but i have to clue where to get it



you could try Java Fern. that's a hardy plant. 
Amazon sword is also a good one too. 

they should have both of those at your LPS


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

take out the fake plastiv plant, it looks like it could really tear the bettas fins. Add some live ones and there you go! ")


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I will try to look for those plants!

and the plants not pokey at all, did the pantyhose test, but i see what you mean. If i cant find live plants i will have to more silk stuff


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would definitely add more plants and a cave. I will caution however against adding live plants unless your tank is cycled or going to be cycled. If you don't cycle you need to do 100% changes (or close to it) and that is really stressful on plants.

If you do decide to cycle live plants would be great. Java fern would probably be your best bet. Java moss grows very fast and would take over that small tank very quickly. Java ferns grow slower and would require less pruning. You will want to add just a little more gravel if you do plants... but java moss can be tied to a river rock or piece of driftwood so the amount of gravel you have wouldn't matter.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

SummerOj said:


> I will try to look for those plants!
> 
> and the plants not pokey at all, did the pantyhose test, but i see what you mean. If i cant find live plants i will have to more silk stuff


Ok, maybe not pokey, just stiff... Make sure your betta can't get stuck in there!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have something similar in my 2.5 gallon. I have those collumns and a statue of Aphrodite, and two silk plants.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw some nice silk plants at wal-mart today... 3 for $5 (about). They're perfect and have no chance of fish getting stuck anywhere. I think one pack of 3 would be perfect for your tank. They also have really cheap caves (albeit not very cute).


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well...my mom said no live plants. Wonder why.. 
but I did get her a little waterfall cave.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Wellllpp....heres a picture of her new cave. And I threw in a picture of her xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice cave! I love how bright blue she is.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have that exact cave lol. She is very gorgeous.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys!
I dont think shes even noticed the cave, that or she is really attached to the thermometer in her tank. I swear she loves that thing.


----------

